

In the Battle for the Connected Home, Stakeholders Are Lining Up - vojtech
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/08/15/in-the-battle-for-the-connected-home-stakeholders-are-lining-up/

======
vaadu
"The “smart home” has been a dream for decades but too expensive for the
average household."

If the data from your home's devices does not remain inside your home then the
price is still too high.

~~~
jacob9706
I can not agree more. I have started work on a system for my own house a few
weeks ago. I would love the opportunity to finish and produce affordable
devices for consumers.

